# GameBSD



## GameBSD (Sep 26, 2016)

Hello all,

I was hoping to get some help with a new project I have started. The project is called GameBSD. GameBSD is a collection of tools for creating games for FreeBSD. Currently, only FreeBSD 32-bit and 64-bit are supported. I am looking for people to test both the GameBSD Handbook and FreeWrap application. FreeWrap is program for creating stand-alone a TCL/TK executable without the need of installing TCL/TK or a compiler. The version of FreeWrap currently on the site is a modified version but should work fairly well.

The website will be open to game submissions in October for those that wish to submit games. Even for those that are not interested in game programming the FreeWrap application can be used for porting TCL/TK programs from other operation systems. Please feel free to visit the website: http://www.gamebsd.com

Thanks!


----------



## kpedersen (Sep 26, 2016)

I like the idea but I am not so sure that a single place for FreeBSD games is going to get much attention compared to those that are completely cross platform unlike say icculus.

My engine (http://mutiny3d.org) supports FreeBSD and I am definitely looking to develop some more tools for it (Improved model animator, World builder, asset bundler etc...) so I would be happy to work with you on tools we both have use for


----------



## GameBSD (Oct 7, 2016)

Thanks for the tip. It might not get too much attention but that's fine. The few hundred hits a month shows enough interest to build on. The site is also open for game submissions officially now.

I ran across Mutiny3D awhile back. The blog appeared to be blank so I assumed it was dead. Have you thought of creating a TCL/TK extension for Mutiny3D?


----------



## sidetone (Feb 18, 2017)

What can TCL/TK graphics look like in comparison to other programming languages?

TCL/TK can match 4th, 5th or 6th generation console (1985-1998) gaming's graphics or newer?


----------



## GameBSD (Feb 20, 2017)

TCL/TK can be embedded in C and vice versa so the graphics prowess depends on the machine. For example, there is an OpenGL functionality with TCL/TK via the TCL3D library (http://www.tcl3d.org). You could in theory produce something like Unreal Tournament. 

There are future plans for adding 3D to the GameBSD setup but that's way down the road. Right now, you can use file formats such as gif, png, jpg etc for sprites. It's pretty fast.


----------

